# Is it mandatory for spouse to take ielts?



## multani (May 4, 2009)

Hi
Me and my wife both are IT professional with 4 years of experience.we both decided to settle permanent in Austalia And I will be the principal applicant for 175 GSV. I still have to get my skills accessed from ACS.I have taken ielts (general) and scored 7.5 overall and at least 7 in all 4 modules.
Now my question is:
1) Is it mandatory for my wife to take ielts test?
2) Should I also get my wifes skills accessed through ACS ?
Please note that I am not including points for spouse skills.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I recommend to all applicants that they read thoroughly all relevant visa info on immi website including links and booklet - we have links in the third stick thread at top of section.
Re you wife as a secondary applicant, read elibility for a secondary applicant and you'll find info on functional english.
Your wife will not need ACS assessment for immigration and though it may not be required for her to get a job in Australia it could help with some organisations.

Also recommend you have a read of info in second sticky thread, re changes because of economics.


----------



## multani (May 4, 2009)

Thanx a lot


----------



## yike (May 21, 2009)

*plz help :s*

hi , 
this thread was relevant to my query , i got through sticky notes too , but still i am little confused , me and my spouse both have ielts with overall band of 7 ,and only in one module we have 6.5 .i hope that wont be a problem in case of 175 independent skilled visa .
Kindly clarify that do i need to get my wifes skills assessment with my application for assessment , we both are working engineers and i will be the principal applicant, and we want to claim spouse points. if yes then what extra docs i would require to submit for assessment ?marrige certificate etc ?
if any relevant links , kindly send me that link .. 
looking forward for your help 
Regards,


----------



## yike (May 21, 2009)

anyone , plz help me asap ..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I recall from a previous look at the 175 eligibility table and looking at the link that yes, your wife would have to meet the occupational assessment for you to claim spouse points.

Just recheck the 175 eligibility and follow any links from the spouse points.

Of course in that situation you would need to have her assessment notice and include anything else that is required for secondary applicants.

Re the IELTS, that is also spelled out quite clearly in links from eligibility and you need to fully comply with any requirements.

You might also want to look at prospects for a 176 visa - less points and higher priority.


----------



## Salim Daghar (May 17, 2009)

It is important for your spause to take up the IELTS exam. As a requirement, if your spouse does not meet functional english level (Average 4.5), then you will have to pay AUS 2860 prior to landing in austaralia i.e. if all goes well. The only way to save yourself from this financial burden is for her to prove her English ability (functional) through IELTS.

Please visit Department of Immigration & Citizenship and you will get a lot of usefull information for the entire process. I found the web site quite friendly to use.

Wish you best of luck.

Salim


----------



## yike (May 21, 2009)

hi , 
thanks evryone , ielts not a problem , my spouse and i both have 7 band score in ielts , i just wanted to be clear about her assessment , as shes an engineer and working also , and we want to claim points , but i was unsure about her assessment , like do we need to assess her skills in the same way as mine , as its a leangthy process or we can just claim it while i submit my visa application as she would be my secondary applicant, but guess its cleared from wanderer post that she needs to assess her skills as a seperate case


----------

